# Reserve BMQ



## Hax24 (19 May 2013)

I am applying to the Reserves in the Hamilton area. I was told that I will get a job offer from my Reserve unit in the next few weeks. I had been told that training would either begin in September or January, but recently someone told me that I might be asked to do BMQ this summer. Is summer BMQ ever offered in the Hamilton area? And would it be a problem to switch to a later BMQ, seeing as I applied with the knowledge that I would be away this summer without any commitments?


----------



## JorgSlice (19 May 2013)

Reservists are known to be students and full time employees outside of the CF, if you are unable to take full-time training, at least for BMQ, it can be altered to the fall part-time course. That being said, the full time course would likely be held at a training centre whether it be Meaford, Shilo, Wainwright, Gagetown, or other.


----------



## Hax24 (19 May 2013)

Thanks. I could definitely do full time any other summer, just not this one.


----------

